# 92 FS very pleased!



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I went to the range and finally signed up for an annual membership. One of the perks was getting the first rental free. I choose the Beretta 92FS. I have wanted one of the 92 series since the mid 80's. After shooting it I went out to the store side and purchased an Italian one for $549. I then went back into the range and shot a 100 rounds. I was very pleased with my purchase. It shot as well as my P5 if not better and was a breeze to clean. I enjoyed firing a large gun with 15 rounds.
I have 4 Walthers: PP, PPK/S, P5(all three from 1984), and a PPS which is my carry. I purchased the 92FS as a full size 9mm for the range. I like the look and feel of the older style guns with the external hammer. Most of the guns today look alike. To me, the 92FS is a stylish gun that shoots as well as it looks.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

great choice in guns, whats NOT to love?

btw, welcome from southern oregon....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 92 is great...

How do I know? Well...


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice, two of each. I would like to have one of each. 
Do you carry the 92FS IWB or OWB? And what holster do you use?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IWB at 3 o'clock. It is the only way I can pull it off. I use a comptac holster. Been carrying a 92 for over two years now


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, you will enjoy the 92FS.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

firemanjones said:


> I went to the range and finally signed up for an annual membership. One of the perks was getting the first rental free. I choose the Beretta 92FS. I have wanted one of the 92 series since the mid 80's. After shooting it I went out to the store side and purchased an Italian one for $549. I then went back into the range and shot a 100 rounds. I was very pleased with my purchase. It shot as well as my P5 if not better and was a breeze to clean. I enjoyed firing a large gun with 15 rounds.
> I have 4 Walthers: PP, PPK/S, P5(all three from 1984), and a PPS which is my carry. I purchased the 92FS as a full size 9mm for the range. I like the look and feel of the older style guns with the external hammer. Most of the guns today look alike. To me, the 92FS is a stylish gun that shoots as well as it looks.


I know what you mean!:mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, all the Beretta gun porn is getting me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside! Nice collection Shipwreck!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Man, all the Beretta gun porn is getting me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside! Nice collection Shipwreck!


Appreciate it. I may add one more next month


----------



## CasperSays (Nov 21, 2011)

If you get a chance please let me know which pistola you like better: P99 vs Smith and Wesson M&P 40c.. I have not fired or held a Walther but I am interested in doing so. I have a Beretta M9 and nothing can beat the accurancy and overall feel of this spectacular gun in your hand. I can put a 2 inch group at 50 ft, shot after shot; but I have been more curious about compacts lately. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I previously owned three P99s. When I got the Beretta Big again about 3 years ago, I quit shooting the P99s. After a year, I slowly sold them off. I like the 92s MUCH more, personally.

As for the M&P - I always found the stock trigger sucked. I have rented two (one in 9mm and one in 45) when they first came out, because I wanted to like them. Just couldn't make myself like them


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Shipwreck,
How is the 92FS Compact compared to the full size in handling? I too was thinking of getting a 92FS compact or one of the Walthers P99 or PPQ.
I have 4 Walthers: PP, PPK/S, PPS and my favorite P5. Nothing comes close to the P5 except the 92FS. The 92FS Compact is about the same size as the Walthers and still the gun style I love. 
I know where there is one sitting for me to pick up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It handles well. It balances just as nicely. I am surprised how accurate it is compared to the fullsize - but, I guess I really shouldn't be. Even for a "compact" version, the barrel is still over 4"

I'd get one now, while ya can. The supply of the batch that was imported earlier this year is starting to dry up.










I've got 10 mags for them. The only neg I can say is that the hogue grips for the compact are actually fatter than the hogue grip panels for the fullsize. They don't curve towards the front like the fullsize hogues do. However, this is a non issue if you plan to leave the stock, polymer grips on the gun


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

shipwreck, how do you like the ps90? been thinking of getting me one...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I love it. I have had my first PS90 for 5 years, and I bought a second one last year.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, I love it. I have had my first PS90 for 5 years, and I bought a second one last year.


Do you find getting the 5.7x28mm ammo kinda hard to find? I will see some in the stores and thru magazines, but it seems to be a little pricey and scarce.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I was thinking about trying to reload it, honestly. From skimming a few threads and pages it seems it can be done, haven't done enough research to figure if it's cost effective or not though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you buy it online, you can get it for under $20 a box easily. Obviously, you buy enough to justify shipping. I keep 4200 rounds of it. But, if I just shoot one box, I buy it local for around $24. Not worth it then. But, I bought all of that online over the past few years.

It is less than 50 rounds of decent 5.56 ammo. That is like $9.99 per 20 rounds.

As for reloading, I would not do it. I have seen some kabooms online. You need to already be an expert reloaded to mess with this caliber. Also, the casing comes with a laquer on it to aid in ejection. Reload the casing a few times and it wears off. Make your own coating, and people complain that it builds up in the magazines and eventually jams (factory rounds don't do that)


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

i just bought a 92 fs at my local shop, myself. A guy bought the gun new, took it home, and his wife had him bring it back ........ Bottom line is i bought this unfired used gun for $460. What a great handgun. i love it. i sure hope you are as happy with yours as i am with mine.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

That was a great buy! Let us know how you like it after you shoot it. I just shot mine for the second time today. The 92FS has become one of my favorite guns, with the Walther P5. Now I am lookinf at the compact.


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

OK, i took the 92fs out to the range yesterday, and it was all i expected it to be. The cheapest gun made is more accurate than i am, so i can't complain about that. But ...... there are some guns that a guy will just shoot better than others. This is that gun. It makes your average shooter look pretty good. i was shooting 115 gr FMJ, and at 25 ft was shooting 2 1/2 inch groups, and for me, that's good. Once again ...... i love this gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rambo2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice one.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a 92f and a 92fs Centurian the latter of which I have never fired so i'm glad to hear the compact's handle good.


----------

